# Surprise kitten!



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, so as my first official post after my into, I wanted to tell you all about The SURPRISE KITTEN! I feel like I should have a flashlight shining under my chin or something. 

So back in March, me and my family had a house fire that started in our kitchen. Fortunately we were all okay, but even more importantly out animals were okay! After the fire, our (at the time) 5 cats lived briefly lived at my grandparents and then once our heat was back on we moved them into our basement since my grandfather is allergic to cats. Well, one day while our electrician was working at the house he left the basement door open and Annie, our 6 month old cat, escaped. We found her last summer along with her brother on the side of the road and decided to take them in, got them their first shots and got her brother fixed and found a permanent home in Vermont with my sister, but with everything that was going on with the fire we missed her spay appointment. So once she escaped she was gone for 3 days before I was able to trap her with my have-a-heart trap. She seemed fine (just a little hungry). Fast forward 9 weeks (and two days) to the 22nd of July. Annie's new spay appointment is the 23rd and I get home from a long day of work and volunteering to her acting really strange. She kept running in and out of under my bed, so I bent over and looked.....and there was one, very large, and wiggly newborn kitten under my bed. 

Of course an instant freak out occurred followed by Annie carrying it out and dropping it into my lap. It was already dry and clean, and there was no placenta or even any blood under my bed so she must have had it right after I left and then spent the day cleaning up after herself. I was SHOCKED. Being a volunteer I know the pregnancy signs in a cat and she didn't have any! I'm guessing that her being so young and small that one kitten is all she could manage. She's doing very well and so is the kitten. She is such a good mom and will occasionally "drop off" the kitten for baby sitting with me so that she can catch up on sleep and eating and using the litter box. She has no issues with me handling it which is amazing because I can tell the kitten is already very used to being held by humans. I plan on getting mom and baby tested for feline aids and leukemia asap as well and HOPEFULLY annie wont miss her spay appointment for a third time! 

Baby doesn't have a name yet because I can't tell if its a boy or a girl. Ill post pictures of its "area" to see if anyone can give me an idea. I thought it was a girl due to the colon-semi colon trick but in the past few days I've noticed that perhaps it's growing testicles. 
I have never been around a kitten since birth so if anyone has any advice they would like to share feel free to tell me! I've spent a good part of these last two weeks trying to learn all that I can!

Eyes opened at 9 days
Started trying to walk this morning
Ears starting to pop out































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Annie is so pretty and baby is freaking adorable!!!!!!!!! What a shock that must have been!


----------



## Naomi_ (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a girl


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

That baby is sooooooo cute I LOVE those pink little feet!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I am so happy that everyone survived the fire, how scary! Glad you found your little girl and what a surprise she delivered! !
That's a precious little baby!
Have you figured out any names yet?
Depending on boy/girl!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my... that baby is going to be just stunning! !!! What a nice surprise!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

The baby looks like a miniature replica of mom! How cute!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

The kitten is absolutely adorable!!!! And mom is pretty gorgeous too! Glad everyone made it out of the fire. And what a good mom Annie is being. 

I am pretty sure you have a girl on your hands, males usually have a lot more space between one hole and the other... Lol


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I think you've got a girl there too! How adorable babys are so precious!!


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

Precious!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Omg how cute and shocking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great story!! I think Fire or some variation would be a great name!! How sweet that Annie loves you enough to trust her new baby to you right away!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Cute  If you are going for a Broadway mother/daughter theme, you could call the new kitten "Sandy". I think that is the name of Annie's dog? Sandy would work for a girl or boy just in case! The first picture is adorable and Annie sounds like a great mom--so cute how she handled the delivery all by herself and drops baby off to be watched


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This baby is adorable!!!!! Oh my Gosh.. they arent made any cuter than that! And such a great mom. I love this one!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, I would be completely dumbfounded if I found a surprise kitten under my bed!  She and her mommy are adorable--definitely looks like a girl to me.

I know you didn't specifically ask for names, but the name "Cadeau" sprung to mind after reading your story (it means "gift" in French).


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Such an adorable kitty, what a happy ending after all the misfortunes. Just throwing out a couple names: sorpresa (surprise = sor-pre-sa) fuego (fire = foo-ay'-go), haha


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

What an incredible story! I am glad everyone was ok from the fire. That is so scary! 

It was probably a really good thing that she had only one kitten! It got all the nutrients all to itself! And it's so sweet that she trusts you with her precious kitten. Shows what a great relationship you have with your cats


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I love the baby's colors, I have better pictures of the fur and its very raccoon like! I've never seen anything like it. And thanks Naomi! I think it might be too. I'm stuck on names though. I was thinking maybe Luna if its a girl but I know many cats with that name and I think I want something unique like her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

I love those names camskyw! I also love the Sandy idea Lotu! We named Annie because of her orange streaks and the fact that we found her as a kitten without her mom making her an orphan! I will update you on names and growth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Lindsay, are you planning on keeping her or adopting her out?


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Dt8dh I just noticed your name! That's so pretty. My dads side is French so I think that would be cute. And I'm not sure about whether we are keeping it or not. The shelter I volunteer at said they would be willing to find a home for it after it is fixed, vaccinated and tested but I would feel guilty since I have the space in my house and it would be causing another cat to NOT be adopted out. It's a lot to think about! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I can sex kittens at about 3 to 4 weeks old. You have a girl kitten. If you can post the other kittens like the photo showing the genitals, I can sex them for you and let you know what you have.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Could you get a better picture? I am thinking girl as the others, but now I am not sure.


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Sweetcuddles I will upload one tonight or tomorrow morning. It seems to be getting two dark spots between the anus and the "other dot". It is about two weeks old so I'm sure with a few more days of growth it will be more clear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

That will be fine. I have sexed kittens about 3 weeks old, so hopefully I will be right but I want to be sure it is a girl.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I think you have a girl, but either way! She/he is adorable, and I'm totally inlove, too  Congrats, and hope everything is going well!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Weve taken in a kitten to the vet more than once thinking its one sex and its another! So hard to tell, even after all these years of dealing with kittens! Looking forward to more pictures of this beauty!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OH-MY-SQUEEEEEEEEEEE. Soooooo precious. So happy they are doing well!

If marshall and gizmo had kittens they would be soo sweet....sighs...no kitten surprises for me


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

Update pictures! 
Kitten has started walking! Its wobbly at best but SO ADORABLE. ive never seen a kitten learn to walk before and i am kicking myself because it is adorable. 
No name yet! I feel like I have so much power! It's a harder task than I thought. 

Without further ado:





























Better picture of her body fur, love the swirls:








And this was from about a week ago but it's so darn cute! Annie and the family bunny, Lavender, are very much companions. She SUPER trusts Lavender with the kitten as well. This is Lavender meeting the kitten:








And finally another "booty" pic for my kitten gender specialists! Just to make sure 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What gorgeous kitties, both. I think it is a girl too and looks like she will be as pretty as her mommy. 
Keep us posted on her name.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

That is definitely a girl! Congrats momma you have a girl! Now to name her.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Just sent the pic of the booty of the kitten to my aunt, she is the other person that can sex kittens at a young age. I will let you know as soon as she answers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! To Cute! I hope you keep the baby!
That pic with bunny, Mama and kitten is precious!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

My aunt says it does look like a girl. I would verify with the vet, because it is hard to tell from pictures. But she does think that it is a girl and so do I.


----------



## Craig Fales (Oct 26, 2012)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Weve taken in a kitten to the vet more than once thinking its one sex and its another! So hard to tell, even after all these years of dealing with kittens! Looking forward to more pictures of this beauty!


I thought I had a female kitty but when I had it fixed it turned out to be male, LOLz. I had to do a fast name change. Here is a pic of Bebe.


----------



## Linsmd (Aug 7, 2013)

That cat is so cute! 
My boyfriends mom had one kitten she thought was a boy so she named him Maddox, but then a friend thought it might be a girl so she changed it to Maddie. But the vet finalized its gender as BOY. Maddie and Maddox both kinda stuck as names though so we call him Maddie when he's being cute and Maddox when he's ripping the curtains. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You dont see too many bunny with kitten pictures. This is so sweet. 
I love it. 










This kitten is precious. I love when their ears are on the side of their heads. 
what a cute age. You have a special one here!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

If the kitten has some puffiness between its butt and the other opening, it is a boy. But my favorite way of telling from a boy and girl, is the closeness of the two openings. If the two openings are close together then it is a girl, if they are not close together then it is a boy. I remember when I noticed my sister-in-law's cat, it is a boy. Was told it was a girl by my mom's best friend's ex husband. Anyway I checked my mom's kitten and she is a girl. The openings on your kitten look exactly alike. But confirm with the vet to be sure.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I vote girl.:wink: But Ive been wrong before!8O


----------

